# August 24, 2017 - The Big Day



## Marco (Jun 5, 2020)

A few photos right after I went radio silent on this forum around Mid-2017. I was busy wedding planning and we did some traveling.

Maria and I got married on 8/24/2017 @ 5:00pm. Just the right time to catch a beautiful sunset at the Big Island in Hawaii. The weather was perfect, barely a cloud in the sky and the temperature was just right.

This thread along with my recent threads bridges Mid-2017 to today.

Cheers.



8L8A3277 by Marco, on Flickr



8L3A0486 by Marco, on Flickr



8L8A3873 by Marco, on Flickr



IMG_9524 by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 5, 2020)

Beautiful!! wish you a happy marriage!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 6, 2020)

Did you visit any orchid nurseries when you were on the big island?


----------



## Marco (Jun 7, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Did you visit any orchid nurseries when you were on the big island?


Unfortunately, we didn’t have a chance to. We only had a week in the big island. We landed on Sunday and the wedding was that following Thursday. We were running around like headless chickens setting up for Thursday and left for Maui that Sunday. We stayed in Maui for 3 days then over to Kauai for another 3 days before heading back to New York.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 8, 2020)

What a lovely memory


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 12, 2020)

Congrats Marco! Hawaiian weddings are the best (I hear, mine was done in a town hall!)


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2020)

Hello. Haven't seen you guys in a while. We must do some roof top dining when the Covid-19 restrictions are finally relaxed.


----------



## Marco (Jun 24, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Hello. Haven't seen you guys in a while. We must do some roof top dining when the Covid-19 restrictions are finally relaxed.


Hey Eric - Good to hear from you. Maria and I have been working from home ever since the lock down started. We haven't been to the city in months.

We've just been home for the most part. I finally cut my hair yesterday. I was trying to go for the mountain man man look.........It didn't work out...I woke up one day with Maria breaking into a gasp because she didn't notice me.

I hope you've been well.



KyushuCalanthe said:


> Congrats Marco! Hawaiian weddings are the best (I hear, mine was done in a town hall!)



Tom - Honestly, I think that would've been a smarter move.

While our wedding was small and intimate, planning was not easy. Especially since wedding week was the very first time we were in Hawaii. We knew nothing about the resort except for reviews we found online. Fortunately, we had a planner on site working behind the scene. We couldn't have done it without her. However, since it was out first time there, we were still running around the big island frantic the 4 days prior the wedding.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 30, 2020)

Amazing wedding photos and congrats!!!


----------



## BrucherT (Jun 30, 2020)

Awww beautiful time, congratulations!!


----------



## Berthold (Jul 1, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Did you visit any orchid nurseries when you were on the big island?


Marco, did you visit any true nurseries when you were on the big island?


----------

